# all things about  DAA..!!



## gymrat827 (Sep 19, 2012)

D-Aspartic Acid (DAA)

D-Aspartic Acid (DAA) is the newest natural testosterone booster on the market. DAA is the D-form of the amino acid aspartic acid. The body can produce DAA from the nonessential amino acid L-aspartic acid (the dietary form of aspartic acid). D-form amino acids, such as DAA, are found in higher concentrations in specific tissues in the body. For example, higher concentrations of DAA are found in the testes, pituitary gland, and hypothalamus (D'Aniello & Di Fiore 2000) all of which are areas involved in hormone production.

What Does D-Aspartic Acid Do?

One big difference between DAA and other natural testosterone booster is there is actually scientific data in HUMANS showing it to effectively increase testosterone levels. A study by Topo et al. showed that supplementing with 3 grams of DAA increased circulating luteinizing hormone (LH) levels by 33% and testosterone levels by 42% in men aged 27-37 years old (Topo & Soricelli 2009). Note that this increase in testosterone was in is not in healthy men with normal testosterone function, not rats or hypogonadal men! Note the increase in testosterone by 42% was after only 12 days of supplementation and testosterone levels returned to baseline three days after stopping DAA.


D-aspartic acid is a physiological amino acid occurring principally in the pituitary gland, hypothalamus, and testes. D-aspartic acid is formed when the enzyme aspartate racemase converts L-aspartic acid into D-aspartic acid in the testes and other glands within the body. D-aspartic acid plays a vital role in the manufacturing of sperm cells and sex hormone production. D-Aspartic Acid is a very potent sexual performance stimulator, enhancing libido, erection quality, ejaculate, duration of intercourse and perceived orgasm intensity. Human studies have shown a significant increase in luteinizing hormone (LH), a messenger hormone that signals the testes to produce more testosterone.D-aspartate acid also induces potent elevation of neurotransmitters such as dopamine & GABA, which are implicated to be responsible for its memory enhancing, anti-depressive & nootropic effects. Additional benefits of D-aspartic acid are its ability to enhance Nitric Oxide production and accompanied (N02,NO3) blood levels, and other male benefits.

Below there is a short list presenting some of the products available on the market. Read the product information of the manufacturer, visit the online shop for additional information and price and take an informed decision by yourself (to buy DAA Supplements click on the pictures at the right sidebar):


some brands to check out.

AI Sports Nutrition D-Aspartic Acid Capsules – 180 Capsules. Increase testosterone, dopamine, GABA, and nitric oxide levels. A very potent combination capable of causing drastic increase in lean body mass.
AI Sports Nutrition D-Aspartic Acid – 100 Servings. The same brand as above, only as DAA Powder.
Alpha Series D-Aspartic Acid – 100g. Ultra-pure, ultra-premium D-Aspartic Acid from Omega Sports! Recent human studies indicate that a ~3 gram daily dose can raise testosterone by as much as 33% in as little as 12 days!
Allmax Nutrition D-Aspartic Acid – 100g. Recent human clinical research using oral dosages of 3.12 g of D-Aspartic Acid revealed dramatic increases in Testosterone of 42% on average in just 12 days.
PrimaForce D-Aspartic Acid – 100g. D-Aspartic Acid (DAA) is the newest natural testosterone booster on the market. The difference between DAA and other natural t-boosters is there is actually scientific data in HUMANS showing it to effectively increase testosterone levels.
DAA Pure – 120 Capsules. Performance Edge introduces the latest in researched and scientifically-advanced ingredients. D-Aspartic Acid, an innovative breakthrough in cutting-edge performance nutrition.


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 19, 2012)

this stuff works guys.  not to the extent of a serm but you will notice it.  _the single best Tes boosting supp there is_.


----------



## SuperBane (Sep 19, 2012)

Would you add it to pct then? I got some bulk laying around. Can cause / induce gyno ...


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 19, 2012)

yes, for sure.  


gyno... well its possible in high doses but i use it with 6mg of stane so im always kool on it.


----------



## beasto (Sep 19, 2012)

Def would want to stay away from it during a cycle though. I seen a lot of "rookie" mistakes that people have made. A buddy that I got on track with his current cycle back in the day day ran d bol stand alone. Then did it a few more times and developed some serious gyno. He said he was taking over a gram of tribulus along with the dbol, no liver protectant, and a bunch of crazy shit. Nice read to share with everyone gymrat!!!!


----------



## Lulu66 (Sep 20, 2012)

Thats some pretty good info. Imma give it a shot after this cycle.


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 20, 2012)

beasto said:


> Def would want to stay away from it during a cycle though. I seen a lot of "rookie" mistakes that people have made. A buddy that I got on track with his current cycle back in the day day ran d bol stand alone. Then did it a few more times and developed some serious gyno. He said he was taking over a gram of tribulus along with the dbol, no liver protectant, and a bunch of crazy shit. Nice read to share with everyone gymrat!!!!



i think it was the solo d bol that gave him gyno.  not taking DAA.  esp cuz he has no exp with aas.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Sep 20, 2012)

Ya seems like DAA can be a good pct aid.  And maybe a help for
Trt guys ?


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 20, 2012)

yep.  it will help out.  use a low dose AI with it.


----------



## beasto (Sep 20, 2012)

gymrat827 said:


> i think it was the solo d bol that gave him gyno.  not taking DAA.  esp cuz he has no exp with aas.



That was def 100% for sure what it was bro!! He didn't take DAA, he was taking a shit ton of Tribulus along with the D bol. Yea at that time he was young and dumb. Now he's done his research and been schooled somewhat by me. So should be on the right track.


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 21, 2012)

all the trib prolly didnt help either.  shit, i did the same thing 6-7 yrs back.  didnt know and had no one to teach me.


----------



## Shane1974 (Sep 21, 2012)

You guys sure that natural test boosters can cause gyno? You sure??


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 21, 2012)

Shane1974 said:


> You guys sure that natural test boosters can cause gyno? You sure??



ahhhhh, yea.

they increase tes.  which some will convert to E.  too much E and you will develop gyno... ( or begin to).  so yes they can cause gyno.  or make a case of it flare up.  or bring a case of it back.

if you understand what gyno is and how it works it shouldnt be too hard to see how a natural T booster could promote or create it.


----------



## Shane1974 (Sep 21, 2012)

gymrat827 said:


> ahhhhh, yea.
> 
> they increase tes.  which some will convert to E.  too much E and you will develop gyno... ( or begin to).  so yes they can cause gyno.  or make a case of it flare up.  or bring a case of it back.
> 
> if you understand what gyno is and how it works it shouldnt be too hard to see how a natural T booster could promote or create it.



That's funny, because I think that the more I understand gyno the less I think some herb is going to cause it. Seems to me that natural test boosters raise your test within a normal level....high normal maybe. It's when my endogenous test shuts off and I keep flooding my body with exogenous test. In that case, my body can't stop the test from coming in, so it converts the extra to estro...and then gyno. If my body wants to quit producing test when using a natural test booster, and as long as I am not sticking the shit in my glute, it can stop producing test through the negative feedback loop. I am sure the science isn't perfect, but that is the jist of it.


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 21, 2012)

DAA is an amino.  it does not directly cause it.  will only do so if you already have it.  or will flare it up.  even tho the T boosters will only raise T a small bit some of that will convert, and for some, (guys with a case already) that will be enough to cause a flare up.  

also a t booster will not stop production, it will increase or promote it.  


just use 6mg stane ED or 1mg dex 2x a wk while on it.  it will keep you dry and reduce E


----------

